# Favorite VFD



## lukebarber (Apr 20, 2017)

What would your favored drive be for a 208 3phase 2hp motor (for exhaust fans). 

Why? 

Trying to make a final choice and looking for more input. Right now I'm about to choose a Hitachi.


----------

